# PICA- Toddler eats large amounts of fuzz...



## cagnew (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience with Pica. I am beginning to think my dd my have this and I am not sure what to do.

She doesn't eat hardly anything normal (unless it's sweet) Her diet consists of some fruit, occasional chicken and other meat, and, well, that's about it. She won't eat food.

I know that's normal for many kids and that it's probably something she'll grow out of. The not-eating doesn't bother me too much anymore. It's the stuff that she DOES eat that is bothering me.

My dd was given a blanket made of very fuzzy yarn and instantly became attached to it. She started eating the fuzz awhile back (I can't remember how old). Her doctor said it wa no big deal, and I figured he was right. After all, I have a friend who ate almost her whole blanket when she was a kid.

But now she's older and the blanket eating is getting crazy, and is expanding to other things. She eats whole strings and will pick at the carpet to find something to eat. She spots strings and fuzz and hair from across the room and eats them. It comes out in her poops... sometimes I am pulling long pieces out of her butt.

She also will eat things off the groud outside, like wood chips.

This morning I had her in her highchair and gave her some mandarin oranges, which she usually scarfs down. While she was sitting there, I was giving our birds a piece of millet spray (long branch of bird seed) and she started freaking out and motioning for some (she doesn't really talk yet). I decided to let her have a small piece to see what she would do (it's all-natural, so no harm). I didn't think she'd really eat it. BUt she she did. SHe stuck the thing in her mouth, chewed it, swallowed it, and wanted more.

I am now officially concerned. I read a little about Pica syndrome, and it seems like she could qualify as having it. The only thing that is suppose to help is adjusting their diet- but I can't do that because she won't eat. She isn't old enough for me to say "Eat it or else" either. I started giving her vitamins recently, but they aren't regular vitamins. THey are mostly made of fruits and veggies I think.

Any advice? I hate to call a doctor b/c she hates doctors. I hate the thought of them either blowing us off or running a ton of needless tests.

I am going to post this in the toddler area as well to see if any mama's over there have had this problem.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I would go over to the Special Needs Parenting forum. Someone might be able to help you more there. I would definitely get your daughter in to see a doctor though!!! It sounds like she has some major deficiencies.


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow, that's a hard one. I haven't dealt with this myself, but some quick googling indicated that this is kinda common but not that normal for a girl of your DD's age. Googling also provided some ok advice: things like removing non-food items from the environment where possible, encouraging eating food items and discouraging eating nonfood items, etc. There are also several suggestions on enriching their sensory environment and ensuring lots of physical and emotional contact, trying to address vitamin deficiencies, etc. Maybe your DD would like to eat peaches because of the texture? Maybe you can get a quilt or other blanket that doesn't have the same appeal?

I'm sorry, mama... I hope other mamas here have better advice!


----------



## H & J's Mom (Jun 1, 2008)

I have no info on PICA, but I do have a toddler who is eating his blanket, string by string (we also have to pull them out of his butt). He is better now but it was all the time for quite a while. He also puts them in his ears and up his nose. It has never really concerned me, I think it's just a sensory thing.

I think her diet would be a concern. I've heard that when anyone eats odd things it could be a sign they are lacking in certain nutrients, vitamins, etc.

I would defintely look further into it ... I hope you find some answers.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree with the above comments, but I want to mention that millet is yummy and good for her so since she likes it, try cooking some for her. Definitely get food grade though, bulk bins at hfs or Bob's Red Mill brand.


----------



## punkrockmomma (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a friend who's son had pica, and it turns out he had celiac's disease, and a whole bunch of other food allergies. They actual thought he was was autistic, too. And not to long after they discovered his food allergies, and addressed them the pica, and autistic behavior stopped and never come back.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Have you had her hemoglobin checked lately? How is her iron? I vaguely remember reading that there are sometimes connections between PICA and iron deficiency. I could have that all wrong though...but it's something simple you could have checked just in case.


----------



## Mama_Leah (Aug 1, 2007)

You need to see a doctor for advice on how to help her stop. Since most of the things she likes to eat are stringy like hair and fibers she could develop a bezoar (human hairball).


----------

